# Briggs & Stratton 16 HP twin II



## theonn (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 1996 Murray mower W/16hp B&S it has no oil filter the engin parts list shows 3 types of filter hook ups. I can not find a location on the engine to attach an oil filter. Is there a way to add a filter?


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

No, you'd have to replace the sump/base Assembly, no add on provisions. Base assemblies cost about $125.00


----------



## theonn (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks. Not what I wanted to hear, but now I know


----------

